# Killzone 3 Receives Deployment Date



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Killzone 3 Receives Deployment Date*
09/03/2010 Written by Cameron Teague










The good news just keeps flowing straight out of PAX, this time from powerhouse developer Guerilla Games. The eagerly anticipated Move and 3D compatible shooter Killzone 3 has been wowing audiences since its announcement with amazing visuals and even better gameplay.

Now Guerilla Games have announced that Killzone 3 will be hitting shelves near you on February 22nd. Go ahead and mark that on your calendar and plan to meet many of the PSLS staff online for some great fun!

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I suspect there will be many happy bunnies with this news being released.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes and when they go to their local GameStop and find out it's sold out on day one they will look this.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

He he, I saw a few of those faces when I went to pick up my shiny new slim 360. No doubt it will fly off the shelves. I dont know why, but KZ2 didnt really blow me away, I didnt finish the story mode and dint spend much time online on it, it did look well though.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Shame on you sir, you have the new 360Slim and no review from you, for shame I say.:bigsmile: J/K

I have seen grown men on the verge of tears when they hear a long awaited title is sold out, I know it sounds mean but I chuckle a bit. KZ3 is suppose to be light-years ahead of KZ2 since they keep touting 3D and Move compatibility I will have to see some reviews before I decide to buy.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

You know what, I got it on release day (my launch model, which was actually a free repair replacement, died bang on que) and it never occurred to me I should review it :doh:

Are you planning on picking up KZ3 on release?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I might have to just so I can do a review on it, but I will pick up the Move first since it's release date is just around the corner this way I can do a more in depth review on KZ3.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, looking forward to your move review. Which I guess means Kinect is upto me


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Tried to get my hands on it at Lollapalooza but the wife was going on about how we came for the music and not for the Move( Note to Self leave wife at home next time).


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Never take a woman to an electronics show :doh:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Or the car show, action movies, or anything else that men might enjoy.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

So tempted to add in a male chauvinist remark :sweat:


----------

